# Thanksgiving Flounders at Seawolf Park



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice weather for thanksgiving. 5-10 knots winds. Clear water. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone :cheers:


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

3 person limit within 2 hours. :bounce:


----------

